# Warning about wearing jewelry during goat labor



## dkluzier (Mar 28, 2010)

My goat, Tiny Dancer was licking my face and ear while in labor today.  Licking my skin is nothing new for her and at the time, I figured it was keeping her mind off of her pain.

Well, she licked my left ear and pulled out and swallowed 2 of my diamond earrings that my DH got me for Christmas!  

So hopefully I can sift through goat poop for the next week and they will "come out in the wash"??


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my ... I really don't envy you right now. Best of luck finding them though!


----------



## ksacres (Mar 28, 2010)

I swear I'm not laughing.  Straight face straight face straight face...

_(ok, I lied, I'm totally laughing)_


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 28, 2010)

On the same note...I lost my diamond engagement ring IN a doe once, while I was pulling kids.  Luckily, I was able to find it.....don't ask.

I now wear NO rings during kidding season...both out of kindness to the does (ouch) and because I don't want to "lose" anymore...


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 29, 2010)

I was just thinking, what a great way to come into the world.. surrounded in diamonds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2010)

Couldn't help laughing.The thought of putting gloves on and squishing every bean you can find to see if your diamond was there was too much.

It's tough to learn those lessons the hard way.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 29, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> On the same note...I lost my diamond engagement ring IN a doe once....


I think they call that "vajazzling."


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2010)

CM, that's good stuff.


----------



## countrywife (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh My! I stopped wearing jewlry to the barn a while ago, mostly cause I get it caught in the chicken wire. Dang- did you TELL your husband?


----------



## silkiechicken (Mar 30, 2010)

That sucks, looks like you'll be "panning for diamonds".


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 30, 2010)

silkiechicken said:
			
		

> That sucks, looks like you'll be "panning for diamonds".


Panning would beat _bobbing,_ given the context.


----------



## AlisonJ_SFW2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow.  I've heard of a goose that lays a golden egg, but never a goat that poops diamonds!

Come to think of it, my DH might actually let me have goats if he thought that was a possibility . . .


----------



## mully (Mar 31, 2010)

You have put a new twist to the word diamond "mine"


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 31, 2010)

Soooo......any diamonds show up yet???


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL!  She ended up with the skitters and I am going to have to get me a metal detector and go treasure hunting in the compost pile later I guess.  On a good note, they were small diamonds.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 31, 2010)

Change her name to Sparkle Poo!


----------

